# new 9 week journal



## yellowmoomba (Oct 29, 2003)

Here is my new program.   My goals are to continue to get stronger and reduce my waist to a 32-33 (it's a 33 1/2 - 34) now.
I weighed in last Thursday at 188.   I stopped taking Creatine and Protein shakes for the past two weeks.   My weight is down from 194 (three weeks ago.)   I'm ready to start the Creatine and Protein today.

I play football on Monday nights so I have created a three day/week routine that I will complete from Tuesday - Friday.  I have tried many different routines over the last 14 years.    I did see some good results using a "modified" GoPro workout.   You can see the progress in :

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=19506


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 30, 2003)

Day #1 of new program
10/29/03
weight 191

Back/Hams/Chest

SLDL/Row (superset)
135 x 10/10
135 x 10/10
135 x  8/8

Bench
235 x 4 (+1 w/ spot) = 5
235 x 3 (+1 w/ spot) = 4
235 x 3 (+1 w/ spot) = 4

Pulldowns ( I did pulldowns since the weight belt was unavailable)
225 x 4
212 x 6
212 x 6
Pullups 11

Walking Lunge 
50 lbs x 24 steps
50 lbs x 24 steps
50 lbs x 24 steps

Incline DB
95 x 5
95 x 4
95 x 3

Lawnmower
130 x 6
130 x 5

Dips
21
15
9

ABS
Rope pulldowns
100 x 20
110 x 20
120 x 20

Hanging knee raises
10
10
10

Today is an off day.   I'll be working on my deck.   Tomorrow will be Shoulders/Quads/Traps.

 YM


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2003)

10/31/03

Day 2

Quads/Traps/Shoulders/Arms

Clean/Front Squat/Push Press (tri-set)
95 x 8
145 x 5
145 x 4

Squat
225 x 6
225 x 6
225 x 6

Shrugs
225 x 10 (forgot straps)
225 x 10
225 x 10

Standing Military Shoulder Press
135 x 10
135 x 6

Calve Raises
90 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15

Side/Front Raise (superset)
35 x 8/30 x 8

Straight bar curl
115 x 8
125 x 6
125 x 5

Lying Tricep Extention
12
12
13

Reverse Pec Dec (rear delts)
150 x 10
165 x 5
165 x 4

I do not really like this new routine so I'm going back to a three day workout week (Push day/Pull day/Leg day) with one day of football and one day of basketball.   Week 1 will be sets of 5, week 2 will be sets of 10-12 and week three will be sets of 8's with some negative sets.

Football on Monday, Push on Tuesday, Legs Wednesday, off Thursday, Pull on Friday, and basketball on Saturday).


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 2, 2003)

11/02/03 (HEAVY WEEK)
PUSH DAY

Bench
2 warmup sets
245 x 3
255 x 2
255 x 2 +1

Incline Bench
185 x 6
205 x 3

Weighted Dips
+45 lbs  14
+70 lbs  8
+90 lbs 3

DB Shoulder Press
75 x 4
65 x 7
65 X6

CG Bench 
185 x 3
185 x 3
185 x 3

Side Raises
35 x 10
35 x 8

Single arm Reverse Tricep press
60 x 10
60 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 5, 2003)

11/04/03 Week #1
PULL DAY

Back/Bis/Traps

Weighted Pullups ( BW + 45lbs)
8
6
5

Weighted Palms facing close grip pullup ( BW + 45lbs)
5
4

Hammer Low Row
290 x 5
290 x 5
290 x 5

Lawnmower
140 x 5
140 x 4

Bis

EZ Curl bar
115 x 7
115 x 6
115 x 5

Seated Curl
40 x 8
40 x 8
40 x 10

Upright row
125 x 6
125 x 6
125 x 6

Shrugs
365 x 5
365 x 5
365 x 5


Abs
Swiss ball crunch
15
15
15

Ab pull downs 
120 x 20
120 x 20
120 x 20


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 6, 2003)

LEG DAY
11/6/03

5 games of 5 on 5 Basketball (1 hour)

Squat
275 x 5
275 x 5
275 x 5

SLDL 
225 x 5
225 x 8
225 x 8

Leg Press
360 x 8
360 x 8
360 x 8

Calve raises
90 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 12, 2003)

11/10/03  (WEEK 2)

11/10/03
Football game  38 - 6 win
45 minutes

11/11/03
This week I'll try to focus on sets of 10

PUSH DAY
DB press 45' angle  
80 x 12
80 x 10

DB press 30' angle
80 x 7
80 x 7

DB press flat
80 x 6
80 x 6


DB fly 45' angle
60 x 9

DB fly 30' angle  
60 x 9

DB fly flat
60 x 8

Standing BB Press
95 x 10
95 x 9
95 x 6

Front Raise/Side Raise
30 x 8/8
30 x 8/8

Reverse Pec Dec
150 x 10
150 x 9
150 x 9

skull crusher
65 x 15
75 x 10
75 x 10

Reverse grip single push down
50 x 10
50 x 10 
50 x 9

Lying extentions
10
10
10

ABS
Trunk pull downs
150 x 15
150 x 15
150 x 15

Swiss ball crunch
+12lbs 10
+12lbs 10

Bridge
25 seconds


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 12, 2003)

11/12/03
PULL DAY

Weight 191

1 game of basketball to warmup

Wide Grip Pullups
15
10
8

T-bar Wide Grip Row
90 x 12
90 x 10

Single Arm Pulldown
7 plates x 8
7 plates x 8

Single Arm Row
7 plates x 15
8 plates x 10

Shrugs
315 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 10

Standing Pitchers (kinda like 'cheat lateral raise')
35 x 10
35 x 10 
35 x 10

Straight Bar Curl
95 x 9
95 x 7

Seated DB Curl
35 x 9
35 x 8

EZ Bar reverse grip Curl
75 x 10
75 x 8
75 x 6

ABS
Hanging knee raises
15
15
15

Side Bends 
20
20

Sideways Bridge
60 seconds
60 seconds


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 14, 2003)

11/14/03
LEG DAY

Basketball 1 1/2 hours
(this kinda killed my 'leg' workout)

Squat
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

SLDL
185 x 10
185 x 10
185 x 10

Leg Extention
250 x 10
250 x 10
250 x 9


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 18, 2003)

11/17/03
Football game 
19 - 18 win


11/18/03

Chest/Shoulder/Triceps	

Negative Bench 	
295 x 10 seconds
295 x 10 seconds
295 x 10 seconds

Bench Press 	
225 x 7
225 x 6

Reverse grip press
185 x 7
185 x 6
(these felt weird since I haven't done them in years)

Dips
18
11
9

Shoulders

DB Arnold press
50 x 10
50 x 10
50 x 10

Seated front raise
25 x 10
25 x 10

Seated lateral raise
25 x 10

Triceps

Lying extentions
15
14
12

Swiss Ball Pushups (feet on bench/hands on Swiss Ball)
8
7

Rope Press
100 x 10
100 x 10
100 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 20, 2003)

11/19/03

PULL DAY

1 1/2 hours of basketball

Pullups
12
10
9

Reverse Pushup
12
12
12

Chinups
9
8
7

Superset Behind Back Shrug/Front Shrug
225 x 10/10
225 x 10/10
225 x 10/10

DB Curls
50 x 8
50 x 7
50 x 6

Basketball killed my workout but it was a good cardio day.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 25, 2003)

11/25/03
PUSH DAY (week 4)
Heavy 

Bench 
235 x 5
235 x 4
235 x 2 

45' Incline DB
95 x 5
95 x 4

Dips (BW +75lbs)
5
6
6

DB Shoulder Press
70 x 5
70 x 5
70 x 4

Incline Fly 
70 x 3

Side Raises
40 x 5
40 x 5 
40 x 5

CG Bench Press
185 x 3
155 x 5
155 x 5

Single arm cable reverse pushdown
70 x 6
70 x 6
70 x 6

ABS
Trunk Pulldowns
125 x 15
125 x 15
125 x 15

Swiss Ball Crunch Twist
10
10

Bridge 30 seconds
Sideways Bridge 30 seconds (each)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2003)

PULL DAY 11/26/03
Heavy
(Week #4)

BACK

Pullups (BW +45)
7
6
6

Supinated Grip Pullup (BW +45)
5
4

Lawnmowers
140 x 6
140 x 6

Hammer Low Row
300 x 5
300 x 5
300 x 5

BICEPS

EZ Bar Curl
115 x 6
115 x 5
115 x 6

Seated DB Curl
45 x 5
45 x 5
45 x 5

TRAPS

Shrugs
365 x 6
365 x 6
365 x 6

Upright Row
130 x 6
130 x 6
130 x 5

ABS
Hanging knee raises 
12
12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 29, 2003)

Leg Day
11/29/03

Squats 
225 x 12
225 x 10
225 x 8

Extentions
225 x 12
250 x 10
250 x 8

SLDL
225 x 10
225 x 10
225 x 10

Machine Leg Press
250 x 15
250 x 15
300 x 8

Calve Raises 
90 x 15
90 x 15

Trunk Pulldowns
120 x 15
120 x 15
120 x 15

Re-injured my abs on 11/19 playing ball.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2003)

12/1/03
Football game
31 - 12 

12/2/03
Yard work

12/3/03
Off

12/4/03
Chest/Back/Shoulders

CHEST
DB press 45' angle 
85 x 11
85 x 10

DB press flat
85 x 9
85 x 8

DB fly 30' angle 
60 x 9

DB fly flat
60 x 9

BACK
Wide Grip Pullups
12
9
8

T-bar Wide Grip Row
100 x 10
100 x 10

SHOULDER 
Standing BB Press
95 x 14
95 x 10
95 x 9

Shrugs
365 x 10
365 x 10
365 x 10 / 225 x 10 dropset

Front Raise/Side Raise
30 x 8/8
30 x 8/8

Dips/Supinated Grip Pullup
15/8


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2003)

OK ... where do I have to move to in order to play football in December?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 5, 2003)

> OK ... where do I have to move to in order to play football in December?



NT - We play year round INDOORS on field turf!!   C'mon to Detroit - I'm sure we can find a spot for you on the team.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 5, 2003)

That is very cool ... indoors!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 6, 2003)

12/06/03

LEGS/ARMS

Warmup 15 minutes of basketball

Squat
225 x 14
225 x 12
225 x 10

SLDL
185 x 12
225 x 10
225 x 10

Machine Leg Press
300 x 20
400 x 10
400 x 10

ARMS
BIs
Straight bar curls
100 x 10
100 x 9
100 x 8

Seated DB curl
40 x 10
40 x 9
40 x 8

Tris
Lying Extentions
14
13
12

Single Reverse Grip Push down
55 x 15
60 x 10 
60 x 10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 10, 2003)

12/9/03

PUSH DAY
DB press 45' angle 
85 x 9
85 x 8

DB press 30' angle
85 x 6
85 x 7

DB press flat
85 x 6
85 x 6


DB fly 45' angle
65 x 7

DB fly 30' angle 
65 x 7

DB fly flat
65 x 5

Standing BB Press
105 x 10
105 x 8
105 x 7

Side Raise
30 x 8
30 x 8

Reverse Pec Dec
165 x 10
165 x 9
165 x 9

skull crusher
85 x 12
85 x 10
85 x 9

Reverse grip single push down
60 x 10
60 x 8 
60 x 8

Lying extentions
10
10
10


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 11, 2003)

12/11/03
PULL DAY

Weight 195


Wide Grip Pullups
14
9
9

T-bar Wide Grip Row
110 x 9
110 x 9

Single Arm Pulldown
7 plates x 8
7 plates x 8

Single Arm Row
9 plates x 12
9 plates x 12

Shrugs
365 x 10
365 x 10
365 x 10

Standing Pitchers (kinda like 'cheat lateral raise')
35 x 12
35 x 12 
35 x 9

Straight Bar Curl
100 x 10
100 x 9

Seated DB Curl
40 x 7
40 x 6

EZ Bar reverse grip Curl
75 x 8
75 x 8


Bridge/side Bridge
3 sets of 20 seconds per bridge


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 12, 2003)

12/11/03
LEGS

Squat
135 warmup
225 x 10
245 x 8
275 x 5
315 x 5
315 x 5
135 x 20
135 x 20

SLDL
225 x 10
225 x 7
225 x 8


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 16, 2003)

Alright - I decided to change this (once again)
After reading some new articles and talking with 
MikeyG I switched up my routine.   The concept is one gaint set per muscle group + a deep 60 second stretch.   You hit the same muscle group 3 times within 8 days.  It doesn't sound like much but I'm whipped right now.   


Workout #1 (Chest, Back, Shoulders, Tris)

10 minutes walking on Treadmill at level 4 

Sets are as follows:
tempo 1-2 positive/6 negative + extreme stretch

RP stands for Rest Pause ( you take 15 deep breathes then continue to the next set)

Incline Hammer Press
180lbs - 8 RP/ 4 RP/ 2 + 50 second 45lb db fly stretch
( 8 reps then Rest Pause - 4 reps then Rest Pause - 2 reps then Rest Pause + then stretch)
Pullups
BW - 7 RP / 3 RP / 2RP + 45 second two arm hanging stretch- 20 second one arm hanging stretch

Low Row
230lbs - 7 RP / 3 RP / 3 RP + 60 second 110lb single arm db row stretch 

Seated DB Press
50lbs - 9 RP / 5 RP / 4 RP + 60 second Barbell walk away stretch (tuff!!)

Tricep Lying Extentions 
9 RP / 5 RP / 5 RP + two 30 second Deep Stretch behind the head

Abs
2 sets of planks and side planks 50 second
3 sets of trunk pull downs 20 reps x 12 plates


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 17, 2003)

I took some measurements:

5'10"
195 lbs
Biceps - 16 +
Quads - 24
Calves - 15
Chest - 43
Waist - 34.5

Goal by 3/15/03

IN ORDER OF IMPORTANCE
Waist 33
Quads 25
Chest 44
Biceps 17
Calves 16
Weight?? don't care as long as my waist is 33 

I'm trying to cut down on Carbs after 4PM.  

Typical diet:

7:30 am
20 oz coffee
4 egg whites
1 piece of toast
50 g Protein shake

10am
Chicken and rice/noodle soup
40 oz water

11:30 am
Turkey sandwich on wheat with veggies

1 pm
cottage cheese and strawberries

3:30 pm
Balance bar

4:30 pm
Workout
Creatine 10g

6:00 pm
50 g protein shake

7:00 pm
chicken/steak with salad
30 oz water

9:00 pm (sometimes) 12 oz of skim milk


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2003)

12/19/03
Workout #2 -1



Squat
135 warmup
185 warmup
225 warmup
275 x 10
225 20 + Extreme Stretch 60  seconds


SLDL
135 warmup
185 warmup
245 8/4/2 + Extreme Stretch (Hurdler 60 seconds)

Seated Calve Press
90  warmup
180 12 + Extreme Stretch (explode up / 15 second on the bottom) 

Seated DB Curl
25 warmup
45 8/4/2 

Reverse Curl
55 warmup
75 8/4/3 + Extreme Stretch (hands palms down behind on rack)

My abs are still screwed up.  I have one more day of football then I'm taking 2 months off to recover.   The ab pain is definately cutting down the weight I use for Leg Exercises.   I can work through most of my training without putting too much stress on my lower ab area.


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 19, 2003)

pssst ...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> pssst ...




What's up NT??

How cold is it up dar in Canada??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2003)

Here is my two week workout schedule:

Week 1:
Workout #1 - 1 Tuesday
Workout #2 - 1 Thursday
Workout #1 - 2 Saturday

Week 2:
Workout #2 - 2 Tuesday
Workout #1 - 3 Tuesday
Workout #2 - 3 Saturday

Workout #1's

#1 - 1
Incline Hammer 
Pullups 
Low Row 
Seated DB Press 
Lying Ententions 

#1 - 2
Heavy Dips +45 lbs
Pulldowns
Standing Barbell Shldr Press
CG Press
Deadlifts

#1 - 3
Decline Bench
Chins
T-Bar Row
Front Raise
Seated Tricep Press


Workout #2's

#2 - 1
Squat
SLDL
Seated Calve Press
Seated DB Curl
Reverse Cable curl

#2 - 2
Leg Press
Lunge
Hack Machine Calve raise
Straight bar curl
Hammer Curl

#2 - 3
Hack Squat
Leg Curl
Toe Squat
Preacher Curl
Pinwheel Curls


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2003)

12/20/03


Workout #1 - 2  (2 second positive /  6 second negative reps)
REST PAUSE STYLE 

10 minute treadmill @ level 4

Hammer Press
200lbs x 8 RP / 3RP / 3 RP + 50 lb Fly (60 second stretch)

Pulldowns machine
140lbs x 8 RP / 4 RP / 2 RP / 2 RP  + 45 second 2 arm hang + 20 second 1 arm hang

Standing Barbell Shoulder Press
80lbs x 10 RP / 5 RP / 4 RP  + 60 second arms behind stretch

CG Bench Press
185lbs x 8 RP / 3 RP / 2 RP  + 45 lb db behind the head 60 second stretch

Deadlifts
275lbs x 10
315lbs x 3 | Shrugs 225lbs x 10  + 30 second 1 arm hang (each arm)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 23, 2003)

Hurt my abs AGAIN last night!  12/22/03

They have been injured since mid-september.   I'm finally going to focus on getting them better so this workout style has to be put on hold.

I have to go back to my leg/ab stretches for two weeks along with medium upper body weight.   I think I really just need some time to rest my lower ab area.  I can't even do a one legged squat on my left leg (without weight)......My right side seems fine.

I'm going to back to a 3 day approach to give my body some rest ( for two weeks ).  Then I'll start to add more Leg/ab exercises.

Push Day/ab Stretch Day
Pull Day
Leg/ab Stretch Day


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 9, 2004)

1/9/04

Since my last post my abs have not gotten much better..I took two weeks off.   So I saw the Doctor yesterday.   I have a deep tear in the lower abs ( like a hernia without the bulge).   I'm having surgery on 1/16.   They'll go in with a scope and sew in a mesh patch over the torn area.  The recovery should take a few weeks.   I should be able to walk the day after surgery.   I'll have to take at least two weeks off from lifting.  I'm sure I'll be able to ride a bike within 7 days or so to keep my sanity.

Here are this weeks workouts

1/3/04
Chest / Tris

Bench 225 x 5, 5, 5
Incline Hammer 180 x 12, 220 x 7, 240 x 5
Dips 18, 14, 12
Lying Tricep Extentions 12, 12, 12

10 minutes on bike 

1/4/04

Weight 190

Back/Biceps

Bike 15 minutes

Pullups  	         12, 10
Low Row 270 x 10, 10
Close grip Pullups	 2 sets x 8
Chinups	 2 sets x 10
T-Row 105 x  10, 9
Preacher   35    x 9, 6
Seated Curl 45 x 9, 8

Bike 5 minutes

1/5/04

Bike 10 minutes

1/6/04
Shoulders/Traps

Bike 15 minutes
Hammer Seated Press  180 x 11/8/7
Barbell Shrugs 315 x 10/10/10
Front Raises 30 x 10/10/8
Upright row 115 x 10/11/10
Side raise 30 x 10/8/6
Reverse Pec Dec 165 x 9/7/8

1/7/04
OFF

1/8/04
OFF

1/9/04
Chest / Tris
....tonight


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2004)

1/9/03

Chest/Tris

Bike 15 minutes at level 10 of 20 (rpms 100)

Bench
225 x 5
235 x 4
245 x 3 +1

DB Incline Press
95 x 5
95 x 4

Close Grip Press
184 x 4
185 x 6 +1
185 x 5

Dips
18
15
14

Lying Extentions
15
12
15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 10, 2004)

1/10/04

Back/Biceps

Bike 15 minutes at 105 rpm

Pullups
12, 10, 10

Low Row
290 x 6, 6

Chinups
11, 8

T-Row
110 x 8, 7

Seated DB Curl
50 x 10, 7

DB Preacher 
40 x 7, 5


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 11, 2004)

1/11/04
Shoulders/Traps

weight 191

Bike 6 minutes

Hammer Seated Press 190 x 9, 7, 6

Barbell Shrugs 315 x 10, 10, 10 

Front Raises 30 x 12, 12

Upright row 115 x 15, 10

Side raise 30 x 12

Reverse Pec Dec 180 x 5, 165 x 7, 7

Total Sets (14)
1 hour


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 13, 2004)

1/13/04
Chest/Tris

Bike 10 minutes at level 6 of 10 (rpms 110)

Bench
235 x 4
245 x 3
255 x 2

Incline Bench Press
185 x 7
205 x 3 + 1 with spot

Close Grip Press
185 x 4
195 x 2 + 1 with spot
195 x 3

Dips
17
10
12

Lying Extentions
15
15
15


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 16, 2004)

1/15/04

Back/Biceps

Bike 15 minutes at 105 rpm

Pullups
15, 10, 7

Low Row
290 x 6, 5

Chinups
10, 7

Single arm DB Row
130 x 7, 7

Seated DB Curl
55 x 7, 4

DB Preacher Curl
35 x 10 right arm/7 left arm
35 x   7 right arm/5 left arm


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 16, 2004)

hey YB ... hope the surgery goes ok.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> hey YB ... hope the surgery goes ok.




Thanks NT!     The doctor I saw does hernia surgery.   He could not find one so I'm heading to another "sports surgeon" next Friday.  Hopefully somebody will figure out what's wrong.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2004)

1/16/04

Legs  (first day doing legs in over a month)

Bike 10 minutes at 100 rpm

Squats
135 x 10 (3 sets)

SLDL
225 x 10 (3 sets)

Hack Squat
90 x 15
140 x 15 (2 sets)

Seated Calves
90 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## atherjen (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Thanks NT!     The doctor I saw does hernia surgery.   He could not find one so I'm heading to another "sports surgeon" next Friday.  Hopefully somebody will figure out what's wrong.



Hope all goes well!  
Keep up the great workouts too!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Hope all goes well!
> Keep up the great workouts too!



Thank for checking in Atherjen.



1/16/04
Shoulders/Traps

weight 191

Bike 15 minutes

Hammer Seated Press 190 x 8, 200 x 5, 5

Barbell Shrugs 225 x 15, 15, 15 

Front Raises 30 x 12, 12

Upright row 125 x 9, 9, 7

Side raise 30 x 12

Reverse Pec Dec 180 x 7, 6 / 165 x 6


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 19, 2004)

*TEMPO TRAINING 2 positive / 3 negative*

1/19/04
Chest/Tris

Weight188

Bike 10 minutes at level 8 of 10 (rpms 100)

Bench 3 sets
225 x 4 (TEMPO 2 positive / 3 negative)
225 x 3 (TEMPO 2/3)
225 x 3 (TEMPO 2/3)

Incline Bench Press 2 sets
155 x 5 (TEMPO 2/3)
165 x 5 (TEMPO 2/3)
* Need to move to 175 next time (no spotter today)

Close Grip Press 3 sets
155 x 5 (TEMPO 2/3)
155 x 5 (TEMPO 2/3)
155 x 5 (TEMPO 2/3)
* Need to move to 165 next time (no spotter today)


Dips (TEMPO 2/3)
10
8
7
* These were good!

Lying Extentions (TEMPO 2/3)
8
10
11

Single Arm reverse grip pushdown
60 x 5 (TEMPO 2/3)
60 x 5 (TEMPO 2/3)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2004)

1/20/04

WEIGHT 188

ALL SETS USING A TEMPO ( 2 POSITIVE / 3 NEGATIVE )

Back/Biceps

10 minute walk on Treadmill at Level 10 incline/3.5 rate

Pullups
8
6
6


Low Row
230 X 5
180 x 8
180 x 7

One armed Chinup
2
2

Chinups
7
6


Single arm DB Row
90 x 8, 8

BICEPS

Seated DB Curl
35 X 6, 5 

Straight bar Curl

85 x 5
65 x 8

THE 2/3 TEMPO IS KICKING MY ASS.   I DEFINATELY HAD TO DROP THE WEIGHT BY 30% IN ORDER TO DO THE  LIFT PROPERLY.   I'M TRYING TO COMPLETE 8 REPS USING A 2 SECOND POSITIVE LIFT AND A 3 SECOND NEGATIVE.   MY BI'S ARE VERY SORE ALREADY.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> 1/20/04
> 
> THE 2/3 TEMPO IS KICKING MY ASS.   I DEFINATELY HAD TO DROP THE WEIGHT BY 30% IN ORDER TO DO THE  LIFT PROPERLY.   I'M TRYING TO COMPLETE 8 REPS USING A 2 SECOND POSITIVE LIFT AND A 3 SECOND NEGATIVE.   MY BI'S ARE VERY SORE ALREADY.



Awesome!  Keep it up for sure! 
and _1 arm chins? _  wow! way to go on those, doubt I could even pull out 1 if I was lucky!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> Awesome!  Keep it up for sure!
> and _1 arm chins? _  wow! way to go on those, doubt I could even pull out 1 if I was lucky!



Thanks for the props     I'm sure you can hold your own Atherjen.


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2004)

1 arm chin ... now I will have to try that.  Where do you have your other arm when doing that?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> 1 arm chin ... now I will have to try that.  Where do you have your other arm when doing that?



Hey NT - 

Grab the center of the bar with your right hand then place your left hand on the wrist of your right hand to stablize your body from swinging all around - you can use your left hand to help a bit too.   This was my first time trying these in a LONG time.

Have fun and get ready for a good back/bicep pump!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 21, 2004)

I'm in ... I'll let you know how it goes Sunday (that is how I have my new schedule - I call it EGO day because I do bis and tris.  )


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 22, 2004)

1/21/04

Legs 

10 Minutes on the Treadmill at 10 incline/3.5 rate

Squats
185 x 10 (3 sets)
* These felt good.   I started to feel a pull on my groin/lower abs at the bottom position.   It's been 4 months since my initial injury which has not completely healed.   Off to the sports surgeon tomorrow.   Hopefully he finds something.

SLDL
225 x 6 (3 sets)

Hack Squat
180 x 10(3 sets)

Seated Calves
90 x 15 (3 sets)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2004)

Shoulders (worked out at home)

1/23/04

weight 189 

Seated DB Press
50 x 10
50 x 10 
50 x 12
50 x 11

Standing Side raises
25 x 12 
25 x 12
25 x 12
25 x 12

Standing Front Raise
25 x 10
25 x 9


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2004)

1/24/2004

I saw a surgeon regarding my lower ab/groin pain (which started on 9/15/03).   He indicated that I do not have a hernia (no kidding).   I knew that before I went to see him.    He thinks I have torn my lower left ab.   UNFORTUNATELY - he will not fix it.   He said muscles have to heal on their own.   So - I'm back to square one.   I have pain when I sneeze, situp and perform any type of sudden twisting motion.    My sports med doctor says I have to stop Squating and playing football/basketball in order to let the muscle heal.    I can still workout as long as there is no pain.    I start PT again next week.    The good news is that when I did PT in October my abs felt better in 5 weeks.    Apparently - they were not completely healed since I re-injured them on 11/19/03 then again on 12/22/03 playing football.

Today is Chest and Tris.

Time to eat then go to the gym - 
YM


----------



## naturaltan (Jan 24, 2004)

and the lesson you learned was, if you're injured, you have to let the injury heal.  I know it's tough because I'm sure you and I are much alike in that respect.  Although, I've really tried hard the past couple of months to just let things fall where they may if I am injured.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> and the lesson you learned was, if you're injured, you have to let the injury heal.  I know it's tough because I'm sure you and I are much alike in that respect.  Although, I've really tried hard the past couple of months to just let things fall where they may if I am injured.



NT - I know   

How'd your one arm chins go??


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 24, 2004)

1/24/04

Chest / Tris

10 minutes on Bike at 110 rpm on level 10 of 20

Bench Press (TEMPO 2/3)
205 x 6
205 x 6
205 x 5

Incline Hammer Press (TEMPO 2/3)
140 x 12
160 x 9
170 x 7

CG Press (TEMPO 2/3)
175 x 4
155 x 4

Dips (TEMPO 2/3)
8
7
6

Lying Extentions (TEMPO 2/3)
12
12
12


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2004)

1/25/04

ALL SETS USING A TEMPO ( 2 Second POSITIVE / 3 Second NEGATIVE )

Back/Traps/Biceps

13 minute walk on Treadmill at Level 9 incline/3.5 rate

Pullups ( 2 Second POSITIVE / 3 Second NEGATIVE )
9
7 + 1 faster rep
5 + 2 faster rep


Low Row ( 2 Second POSITIVE / 3 Second NEGATIVE )

190 x 8
190 x 8
190 x 6 + 2 faster reps

One armed Chinup
3 w/ Right arm /2 w/ Left arm
2 w/ Right arm /2 w/ Left arm


Chinups ( 2 Second POSITIVE / 3 Second NEGATIVE )
5 + 1 faster rep
4 + 2 faster reps

Single arm DB Row ( 2 Second POSITIVE / 3 Second NEGATIVE )
100 x 8
100 x 8 

BICEPS

Seated DB Curl ( 2 Second POSITIVE / 3 Second NEGATIVE )
35 x 6
35 x 6 


Barbell Shrugs ( 2 Second POSITIVE / 3 Second NEGATIVE )
275 x 10
275 x 9
275 x 8


Upright row ( 2 Second POSITIVE / 3 Second NEGATIVE )

115 x 8


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice lifts hun!  

I hope that the pain your experiencing subsides or lessens soon! You have my best wishes! *hugs*


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2004)

Thanks AJ -

Actually the pain is slowing going away (from my abs) but increasing in my muscles doing this "TEMPO TRAINING"   

It's definately a stroke to the ego struggling with 200 pounds for 6 on the bench or curling 35 lb dumbells slowly.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 26, 2004)

I can only imagine.. those are V nice lifts! your doing great!  
glad to hear that the pain in the abs is decreasing!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 26, 2004)

1/26/04

Legs

Shot baskets to warmup.    Shooting did not bother my abs but I only shot 15 - 17 foot jump shots.

Hack Squat (2 second positive / 2 second negative)
180 x 15
180 x 15
180 x 15

SLDL (2 second positive / 2 second negative)
225 x 10
225 x 9
225 x 8

Leg Extentions (2 second positive / 2 second negative)
250 x 10
250 x 10
250 x 10

Seated Calve raises
90 x 15
90 x 15
90 x 15

Toe Leg Press on a Machine
210 x 20
210 x 20


Abs:
Planks
5 - 10 second holds

Cardio:
18 minutes on Treadmill at level 3.5 on 11 incline


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2004)

1/28/04

Shoulders/Traps

weight 189

NOTES:
I really focused on my tempo (2 second positive and 3 second negative on every set).

Warmed up shooting jump shots from the three point line.   I couldn't shoot from that distance last week without any pain in my abs so I know I'm healing  


Hammer Seated Press 
190 x 8
190 x 6
190 x 6


Barbell Shrugs 
275 x 14
275 x 15
275 x 11

Front Raises 
25 x 10
25 x 10

Upright row 
125 x  8 plus 2 more reps at a faster speed
125 x  6 plus 2 more reps at a faster speed
125 x  5 plus 2 more reps at a faster speed

Side raise 
25 x 8 plus 2 more reps at a faster speed
25 x 6 plus 2 more reps at a faster speed


Reverse Pec Dec 
165 X 6
150 x 6
150 x 5

CARDIO:
Treadmill 18 min on level 3.5 at 12% incline


----------



## atherjen (Jan 28, 2004)

your kicking butt YM!!  Keep it up! 

how are the abs? still a lil sore?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> your kicking butt YM!!  Keep it up!
> 
> how are the abs? still a lil sore?



Oh yeah ... they are slowly getting better 
 

Thanks for asking.    I plan on taking Friday/Sat/Sun off from the gym to rest.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 29, 2004)

Happy Birthday hun!!! Hope you have a great day! and dont eat TOO much cake!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 29, 2004)

Thanks AJ !!  

No cake for me but I'm sure I'll have some PIZZA!!!!!!!1


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 2, 2004)

2/2/04

Chest/Tris

Weight 192

Bench (no spotter today - should have done one more on each set)
225 x 4
235 x 3

Incline DB Press
95 x 6
95 x 4

Incline Fly (TEMPO 2/3)
55 x 10
55 x 10

Smith Machine CG Press (TEMPO 2/3)
135 x 8
135 x 8

Dips 
10 (TEMPO 2/4)
6 (TEMPO 2/4) + 2 at regular speed
12 regular speed

Lying Tricep Extentions (TEMPO 2/3)
12
12
12

Single Arm reverse grip pushdown
60 x 5
50 x 5

ABS
6 sets of 10 second bridges

CARDIO
20 minutes on treadmill (level 3.5 at 13% incline)

ABS UPDATE - 
I saw the PT today.   We are going to try four weeks of stretching exercises for my abs.   We are going to do E-STIM and ultrasound massage.  If I do not have significant improvements I'll have another ultrasound exam done to see if I will need surgery.   The PT ruled out SQUATS and any sporting activity.   PATIENTS!!!   (that is something most of us lack!!!)


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 3, 2004)

2/3/04

ALL SETS USING A TEMPO ( 2 Second POSITIVE / 3 Second NEGATIVE )

Back/Biceps

Single arm DB Row ( 2 Second POSITIVE / 3 Second NEGATIVE )
90 x 10
110 x 8
110 x 8 

Low Row ( 2 Second POSITIVE / 3 Second NEGATIVE )

230 x 6
230 x 6
230 x 6

One armed Chinup
4 on Right arm / 2 on left
4 on Right arm / 2 on left

Pullups ( 2 Second POSITIVE / 3 Second NEGATIVE )
6
5
4

Seated DB Curl ( 2 Second POSITIVE / 3 Second NEGATIVE )
35 x 8
35 x 8 

EZ Bar Curl

65 x 8/6/4/2 Rest Pause set

20 minute walk on Treadmill at 3.5 rate on 14% incline

Chinups ( 2 Second POSITIVE / 3 Second NEGATIVE )
6
4

ABS
Planks 6 sets of 15 seconds up and 15 seconds down ( 3 minutes)


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2004)

tempo training ... it certainly humbled the weights I normally use.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> tempo training ... it certainly humbled the weights I normally use.



   How'd you feel after those one arm chins....By biceps get fried by those!!

Humbling but effective


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 4, 2004)

haven't tried them since the last time.  I did chest yesterday and had to cut the weight down quite a bit.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 5, 2004)

2/3/04

Leg Day

Had PT in the AM.   I did lots of stretching, had some heat applied, ultrasound, and ice.   I'll be doing 2 days of PT until 2/26/03.

PM workout 

Leg Extention TEMPO (1 second Positive/4 second Negative)
250 x 10
250 x 10
250 x 9
* The 4 second negative created a good burn.

SLDL TEMPO (2 second Positive/2 second Negative)
225 x 9
225 x 9
225 x 8

Hack Squat - TEMPO (2 second Positive/2 second Negative)
200 x 20
200 x 20
200 x 20

Calve Raise machine TEMPO 
110 x 15
110 x 15
110 x 15

Toe Leg Press TEMPO (1 second Positive/1 second Negative)
250 x 15
250 x 15
250 x 15

ABS
Planks (15 second up / 15 seconds down)
5 minutes

CARDIO
20 minutes on Treadmill at 3.5 rate on 10% incline


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 6, 2004)

2/5/04

Shoulders/Traps

weight 187.5

NOTES:
I really focused on my tempo (2 second positive and 3 second negative on every set).


Hammer Seated Press 
190 x 9
190 x 6
190 x 6

Barbell Shrugs 
315 x 10
315 x 10
315 x 10

Cable Front Raises 
40 x 6
35 x 8
35 x 8

Cable Side Raises 
35 x 8
35 x 8

Upright row 
125 x 10
135 x 6 
135 x 6

Reverse Pec Dec 
150 X 8
150 x 6
150 x 6

CARDIO:

Treadmill 
5 min on level 3.5 at 10% incline
10 min on level 4.0 at 5% incline
5 min on level 4.0 at 10% incline
===
20 minutes

**STRETCHING
15 minutes of leg stretches


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 7, 2004)

2/6/04

Notes - Sick today 

Chest/Tris

Weight 188

Bench 
225 x 4
225 x 3 *felt weak today
185 x 6 (Tempo 2/3)

Incline DB Press
100 x 3
100 x 3

Incline Fly (Tempo 2/3)
60 x 10   
60 x 10 

CG Press
175 x 4
175 x 4

Dips (Tempo 1/4)
11
7
6

Lying Tricep Extention
13
11
12

Single Arm Reverse Grip Pushdown
60 x 5
60 x 5

ABS
10 sets of 15 second bridges
2 sets of 15 second side bridges

CARDIO
20 minutes on Treadmill alternating speeds and incline 
(4.2 speed  at 7% incline - 10 minutes)


----------



## atherjen (Feb 7, 2004)

if you were sick you shouldnt have trained!! (I gotta practice what I preach sometimes. lol) Hope you get feeling better!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> if you were sick you shouldnt have trained!! (I gotta practice what I preach sometimes. lol) Hope you get feeling better!



   I know   

I took yesterday (2/7/03) off.   I still feel bad.  I'm  taking a bunch of Vit C, Green Tea, Aleve Cold/Sinus, Robitussin-DM, and lots of water..... I have PT today.      Hopefully I'll hit the gym tomorrow.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Feb 10, 2004)

2/9/04

1 1/2 hours of PT
Ultrasound, Heat, and Ab exercises then ICE

------------------------

2/10/04

Back and Biceps  (All sets 2 second positive / 3 second negative)

Pullups
8
7
5

Single Arm DB Row
120 x 8
120 x 8 right arm | 6 left arm
120 x 8 right arm | 6 left arm

Hammer Low Row
230 x 7
230 x 6
230 x 5

Close Grip Pullup
8
5

Chinups
5
4

Straight bar Curl
70 x 6
70 x 5
70 x 5

Seated concentration curl
30 x 5
30 x 4

Cable Curls single arm
70 x 4

CARDIO
20 minute walk on Treadmill at 3.7 rate on 10% incline


----------

